# Dehydrator Question



## mgcatfish (Jan 2, 2013)

In my readings for a quality dehydrator I keep coming across Excalibur brand. It is fairly expensive for me since I have never even tried dehydrating food. I know I can make jerky on my smoker so I am looking for possibly a quality less expensive alternative for non meat products to get started. Any input?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I kicked myself over and over for waiting so long to get my Excalibur. I did keep putting it off because of price and this, then that ...

My less expensive still air one works but I must move the trays around and it takes about twice as long. I do use it when excalibar is full because I talked myself into getting the small one. Live and learn ... :laugh:

Sorry, I'm not much help... You can find a still air around here for about 25 bucks, one with a fan for about 60 (give or take).

Best of luck ...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You could always go to Walmart and get an inexpensive one to work with while you make up your mind. It would give you some idea what your needs would be in an more expensive model and you could run with that.


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

i have an old sweda single temp with fan bout 25 years old now and use alot jerkey lots of veggies need 2 move trays around but it works when i get a new one will probably be the xcal.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I havent priced the Excalibur, this is the one I got last year.

http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-American-FD-61-Snackmaster-Dehydrator/dp/B000CEM3WM/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1357960590&sr=8-7&keywords=nesco+dehydrator

I had a much older model and then a neighbor who was throwing hers away let me salvage the trays from hers so I have a LOT of trays instead of the 4 or 5 that are stock with the unit. I can definitely say that helps a TON!!!

the price looks higher though, I think i bought mine for $50 or less about July or so last summer, seems to have gone up quite a bit! I highly recommend this dehydrator, I've had NO problems with mine at all and I'm completely thrilled with it! (with that said, now that this one is $60 and if the exaclibur is only something like 90 bucks, and as I recall the volume is much higher in food it processes... I would pick that! If the Excalibur is like $200-250 or something... No! I'd happily stay with my Nesco)


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have one of the Oster ones with fan/heater. It works fine for what I do.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Oster-Food-Dehydrator/12399571


----------



## Sweeper (Jan 12, 2013)

I got the same one Dakine has. We dehydrated 50 lbs. each onions, apples and apricots this year, along with a bunch of other stuff like herbs, peppers, etc. It works just fine :thumbraise:


----------

